# Updating Samsung NX300M



## Mumonkan (Jun 26, 2014)

Has anyone actually done this? I have a Mac with OS El Capitan. I have read that there are two options: One, using iLauncher and Two, downloading a Zip file then dropping it onto the Drive Icon. The camera then supposedly updates the file under Device, Firmware Update. Neither of these options works for me. I must be missing a step although i have read both options thoroughly and i have formatted the memory card and the battery is fully charged.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Mumonkan :wave:

I don't have either a Mac or Samsung camera, but have you tried copying the nx300m.BIN file onto the memory-card, then inserting it into the camera and powering it up? The several cameras I've got (Fuji+Nikon) use that method, but for Windows PCs.

Otherwise, are you following the 'Firmware Upgrade Guide' precisely'? - *Link*


----------

